# Signing in from Michigan



## Wasunwillingclock (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, my name is Wasunwillingclock aka Deborah. I'm a single mom of three boys, well...two men and one boy now. 
I knit, crochet from time to time, and am buying my first spinning wheel this month. YAY ME!! 
My current projects on the neddles are an 'Origami Pullover' by Linda Daniels at Frog Tree Yarns. Using Malabrio Sock yarn in Ochre and I'm 95% done.
'frida' shawl by Elsebeth Lavold in the Designer's Choice Book 17 collection. Using Elsebeth Lavold's Silky Wool in color 53, a dark olive green. About 25% done on that.
And finally (if I don't go looking in those tucked away bags) the dress part of Graphite duo by Ann McCauley in Knitter's Magazine Fall 2010 issue. Do that up in Cascade 'Venezia' worsted color 123, dark olive green. If this turns out nice it will be my wedding dress next June. So needless to say this is the one I do most of my knitting on at the moment.
It's nice to find a place to ask my sometimes silly, but oh so important to me, questions about knitting stuff.


----------



## KnitterMama (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## blonde20fan (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Wasunwilling. I am in Muskegon also. Maybe we could get together and knit/crochet sometime.


----------



## Wasunwillingclock (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks KnitterMama


----------



## Wasunwillingclock (Mar 14, 2011)

Who knows, maybe we already have? Do you go to any of the stitch and bitch's ? (bitches, bitchs, ...no, you know what I meant)


----------



## RoseOfSharonDesigns2 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi there!
I am originally from MI but in NC now.
My sister has a farm in LaSalle, MI with sheep.
We want to buy spinning wheels but have no idea what a good one for a newbie is.
What kind of spinning wheel are you getting?
How did you figure out which one to get?
Blessings,
Denise


----------



## Wasunwillingclock (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi RoseOfSharonDesigns2,
I'm a transplanted Washingonian myself, 29 years in Washington state and then to Michigan by way of Southern California.
My niece showed me how to spin one day. I don't learn anything first thing, first time...but the second time she tried to teach me it went much better. She loaned me her Babe Pinkie, a cute little travel wheel made out of PCV pipe. http://www.babesfibergarden.com/ 
Then I went to a few stitch & bitch sessions and 99% of the women who had wheels where overjoyed to let me try out their wheels when they learned I was in the market.
But I also did alot of research online, the easiest site to compare on is the Woolery, https://www.woolery.com/Store/pc/home.asp 
I am buying my wheel from them too. (Free shipping) But I made a spreadsheet on my computer and listed all the features each wheel offered along with cost and extras so I could compare all the points that were important to me in one place. That really helped cut down on my confusion.
I decided on a Lendrum Original the complete package for $622, kind of pricey for my first wheel, but I really loved it the couple of times I tried other peoples'. 
The Pinkie is a short compact wheel, real light weight, easy to transport, but the Lendrum Original is taller, and if you look at it from the side you will notice that it has quite a lean on it. I found the lean made me sit up straight, which is much easier on my back, and you can see the bobbin as it fills so you know when to adjust the guides to fill it evenly. I decided on the double treadle, some people like the single, but I like using both feet.
Hope that isn't too much info, but you did ask!


----------



## RoseOfSharonDesigns2 (Mar 14, 2011)

That's excellent info!
Thanks so much!
I've tried a couple and I like the double peddle ones best too.
I'm going right now to the site you mentioned.
Thanks again!
Blessings,
Denise


----------



## Wasunwillingclock (Mar 14, 2011)

blonde20fan said:


> Hi Wasunwilling. I am in Muskegon also. Maybe we could get together and knit/crochet sometime.


What are you working on at the moment? I love looking at other peoples projects, inspires me.
I haven't found a group of knitters in Muskegon yet, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't be willing to start one, even if it's only a couple of people at first (these things tend to grow).


----------



## SUZ from WA STATE (Mar 14, 2011)

HI FROM WA STATE. I TYPE IN ALL CAPS FOR EASE. MY MS ACTS UP SOMETIMES.....WELCOME ABOARD, DEB


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the site, I also am new to this and have never knitted, but will learn. I'm also from Michigan, but now live in Superior WI. Lived most of my time in the Grand Rapids area. Nice to have you on board. Mac.


----------



## RoseOfSharonDesigns2 (Mar 14, 2011)

Who is that little cutie!!!
Thanks for the welcome!
I miss MI terribly but right now the springs the burst with blooming trees and bushes have my eye in NC! )
Blessings,
Denise


----------



## RoseOfSharonDesigns2 (Mar 14, 2011)

This is what I am working on for an order.
He looks so proud of himself that he found a pot of gold!
Also and Santa and Mrs. Clause with Rodolph and a little pony.
Amigurumi(Japanese for stuffed toy) is my favorite right now.
I like doing miniature...knits up fast and looks cute.


----------



## RoseOfSharonDesigns2 (Mar 14, 2011)

I want one of those!! )
I'm still looking forward to grandkids.
Can't wait! 
Blessings,
Denise


----------



## RoseOfSharonDesigns2 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Deb!
You inspire me knitting with MS!
You go girl! )
Blessings,
Denise


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum....it sounds like you are very experienced knitter.....That's good for me....I need lot's of help. : )


----------



## SUZ from WA STATE (Mar 14, 2011)

I JUST LEARNED THAT YOU ALSO HAVE MS...


----------



## SUZ from WA STATE (Mar 14, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Welcome to the forum....it sounds like you are very experienced knitter.....That's good for me....I need lot's of help. : )


  SORRY! MY KNITTING IS NOW PROVO CRAFT ITEMS MOSTLY. I'M A GREAT LISTENER AND I ALWAYS TACKLE THE 'NEW'


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome from the middle of Michigan. This is a great site and has good advice. Enjoy your stay


----------



## SUZ from WA STATE (Mar 14, 2011)

HEY YOU, WAY OUT THERE......I'VE BE LOOM KNITING ALL DAY. A KID'S HAT W/UBER-SOFT YARN THATS A GORGEOUS VARIGATED PLUM, GREY, BLUE AND VIOLET COLORS. THE BLANKET IS A STRIP FOR ADDING TO A BLANKET I'M TRYING. THIS PINK/BLUE COMBINATION GOES BEAUTIFULLY. :roll:


----------



## Wasunwillingclock (Mar 14, 2011)

evangel069 said:


> HI FROM WA STATE. I TYPE IN ALL CAPS FOR EASE. MY MS ACTS UP SOMETIMES.....WELCOME ABOARD, DEB


Where in Washington (I even miss the rain....)? Ah, MS, what a hard road to travel. I wish you well, and hope you can keep active for a long time coming.
Are you able to knit and/or crochet? If so, what are you working on now?


----------



## Wasunwillingclock (Mar 14, 2011)

welderhead said:


> Welcome to the site, I also am new to this and have never knitted, but will learn. I'm also from Michigan, but now live in Superior WI. Lived most of my time in the Grand Rapids area. Nice to have you on board. Mac.


What a beautiful grand daughter you have. It's never too late to learn new skills, look at me learning to spin at 49.
The only reason I can knit is that I lost fine motor control in my hands after a car accident, so as self administered rehab I taught myself to knit. It worked wonders, now I can't tell I ever had problems at all.
So pick up those sticks and get busy!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum



Myra in Alabama


----------



## kellyrn15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you have the patterns for the Santa and Mrs. Claus? Or where you got it. They are so cute! You did a great great job on them. If you do have the pattern would you share it with me. Thank you
Kelly


----------



## SUZ from WA STATE (Mar 14, 2011)

I/M TRYING TO INTEREST IN CRAFTING, BUT HIS CREATIVITY INVOLVES SOLO GUITAR....SUZ


----------



## JJT (Jan 28, 2011)

So darling -- these little folks are gems. Thanks so much for letting us see them.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

these are so cute did you have a pattern or just come up with it yourself??????


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## blonde20fan (Mar 14, 2011)

I am from Whitehall so I haven't been to any groups in Muskegon. On saturday there is a knitting group meeting in Montague at the Book Nook at 1pm. I can't make it this week but I plan on attending the next time. I am on ravelry in the west michigan fiber arts group if you want to chat more. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Diane4961 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a question for anyone -- does any one have a knitted pattern for Easter Eggs. If so could you let me know with the pattern. Thank you so much.
Diane


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

Just love Mr. and Mrs. Clause. Adorable.


----------



## dotrules (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh so cute, I love these   :-D


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Those are so very cute. Miniatures are fun and easy. I made a fee animals this past year and it gives you such a feeling of accomplishment when you can do something small and fast and have a child's face light up.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, Rose of Sharon, I love the leprechaun. Where on earth did you find the pattern? I, too, have fallen in love with amirgurumi, or whatever it is, and small knit toys and their clothing. I have made two bunnies from the same pattern as the sheep someone showed last week, their dresses, a spare dress and a sheep with a vest and a hoodie, from the same pattern. They are soooo cute. If I could remember how to operate my seldom-used camera, I'd take a picture. They'll probably be snapped up the minute I show them to some friends who keep me in stitches, literally, both knit and machine embroidered. I also discovered David Dart's designs. You might want to Google him. You'll think you've gone to little knitting heaven.
If my RA doesn't get any worse, I think I've re-found my love of knitting. [Just noticed there are more pages to this entry. If you've already listed the source for the little Irish guy, I'll get it there. Thanks.}


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Diane4961,
I found some cute Easter egg patterns on the Berroco yarn site. A plastic egg fits inside...good idea!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome from Bay City , over by the bottom of the thumb. I just found this site a couple of months ago, and love it. barb


----------



## Diane4961 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------

